# Tjet '73 Firebird



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks to the guys who told me that you can use Future over foil. Man, I never thought it would work so well to actually DIP the body in Future...




























thanks for a great cast, Roger...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that's a fine '73 Firebird you've got there........I'm glad the future/foil worked out for you :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, you have to love some of those castings by Roger. Sure have helped to fill some voids. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Rick, Nice Indian, Is that suppose to be "Jim Rockford's" Firebird from the Rockford Files ? I think his car had the flat hood. Still looks fine and you may have the largest movie/TV custome slot collection around.

Chet


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

That's a real nice looking car.  I'd like to get into some resin casting down the road. Is that car made buy the guy that shrinks bodies to fit TJet chassis?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> That's a real nice looking car.  I'd like to get into some resin casting down the road. Is that car made buy the guy that shrinks bodies to fit TJet chassis?



Yes it is. However, his daughter Robin is now doing the casting. Gotta love that family tradition. Some great bods from the Corrines!  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Another great piece!

I like the look of that car! It sits nice and a great colour choice too!

I was fortunate to receive one of those bodies "duty-free" from a well respected board member here, as a gift and as soon as I get it painted, I will show it. I have a few in front of it, though.
I just recently recieved a couple of Rog's fine castings and will post pics when completed.
You've done an excellent job with the paint and detailing Park, it really looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

red73mustang said:


> Hey Rick, Nice Indian, Is that suppose to be "Jim Rockford's" Firebird from the Rockford Files ? I think his car had the flat hood. Still looks fine and you may have the largest movie/TV custome slot collection around.
> 
> Chet


 Ya know, it's funny, Chet... As much as I like movie/TV slot cars, it never occured to me till you said it that Rockford's Firebird looked an awful lot like that one. I think you're right about his having a flat hood, and i also think it was a little later in the 70's (76? 77?)

My first concern painting this one (and I actually asked the Firebird aficionados over on the diecast board about this) was, did they make a car like this WITH the shaker hood but WITHOUT the Trans Am option? Don't get me wrong, I would have loved to do this car with a screaming chicken, but where does one get that decal in this scale? They assured me that the '73 Firebird could be had as a Formula Super Duty 455 with the shaker hood, solid color, no bird. This color is actually pretty similar to a '73 Pontiac color called Valencia Gold. It's some early 70's Ford color, though... I happened to pick it up at an Odd-Lot type discount outlet in a little Duplicolor can. Gotta love real authentic automotive colors for $.99! But I have to start being more selective when I do that, as this paint was a zillion years old and the can started giving me a hard time halfway through the paint job and it came out kind of gritty as a result. The Eldorado I have in another thread was done with a newer can of paint from the same place and it came out much better...



boss9 said:


> Another great piece!
> 
> I like the look of that car! It sits nice and a great colour choice too!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Boss... you really like the way it sits? The more I look at it, the more I think I should try to lower it a little, especially in the rear... way too much daylight in the wheelwells... 

--rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Park! 

That is an awesome paintjob and a great looking car. Nice camaro slot bodies are hard to find. Love the color too. Looks great as is, but I'd support your suspicion about "too much light in the wheelwells" too.

But hey, not too many Tjet bodies that don't look a _little_ tall, so if ya like it, leave it alone. It looks great.

Trev


----------



## TRR (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey Park, I have a gold, blue and red screamin chicken decals I made, send me an address and I will send em too you if you want to check them out.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Now,think back very hard to the TV show "Chips" Poncharelli's T/A was a dead ringer for this custom!Nice work!
Chris


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Now,think back very hard to the TV show "Chips" Poncharelli's T/A was a dead ringer for this custom!Nice work!
> Chris



Chris, you are right man....I remember those Chips episodes where Ponch's TA was shown. If I remember correctly wasn't his car stolen in one of the episodes?.....I think it was stolen from his apartment's parking lot... :jest: I used to watch ALOT of chips growing up :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok you guys are making me NUTS... I can find lots of references to Ponch's Firebird online, but no pictures... the best I can get is this, and the owner of the site even says that the model kit is the wrong year...

http://www.mindspring.com/~allbaugh/models.htm

scroll just a little more than halfway down the page...

oh, and thanks, trr! I'm getting a PM off to you now...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TRR said:


> Hey Park, I have a gold, blue and red screamin chicken decals I made, send me an address and I will send em too you if you want to check them out.



You don't by chance make them in black and white do you?  rr


----------



## TRR (Oct 31, 2004)

Dont have any made up black, will see what I can do.


----------

